# Intestinal Obstruction



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay so are there any at home cures or anything for an intestinal obstruction? The past 2 days lily has vomitted after eating with small toy pieces in her puke... I can not afford surgery at this particular moment in time...feel free to call me irresponsible for not having the extra money if you want but its my hubby not me who is saying this. If it was up to me she would be in surgery right now :'( I don't want anything to happen to her and idk what to do????


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

My hubby thinks she's just eating too fast?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

well if shes eating toys you gotta get stronger toys... try to slow her down eating a little keep a keen eye on her if shes still tossin her cookies somethings wrong.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

It pisses me off because it wasn't a toy I had approved for the dogs...my hubby bought and gave them a toy without my approval and now that they've ingested it he doesn't want to deal with the consequences..


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

A good way to slow her down is to toss the kibble on the floor


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you can afford it get the x-rays to see if she actually has a blockage. Not everyone is made of money. It is a dream to think you would have money on hand for a major surgery. Some are fortunate to be able to, but not everyone has $4000+ laying around for their fur kids.

Find out if she has a blockage. Take ANY toys from her she can chew part off of. There are many safe toys dogs can have so there is no need for unsafe toys. ( I see now that it was hubbys bright toy idea)

If she is eating to fast you can get bowls that have a raised middle and slows gulping of food.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

toss food into a puzzle toy where she has to use her noodle to get her food out. like a little kong or something


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Does she throw up after eating every time? what about after drinking water? If it is a true blockage she will not be able to hold anything down, she will throw up food and water. Also they may have runny stool or no stool at all. If she has these systems there is nothing you can do put put her down, wait for her to die, or get surgery. A true blockage is deadly and the longer you wait to get treatment the more intestine dies and the less chance of survival they have. 

Now she could have a partial blockage and that you can work with. If she eats and drinks and is not throwing up any time something goes in her mouth then you have a chance. DO NOT FEED her ,let what is in her gut move through. You could also try to induce vomiting with peroxide to get the rest out of her stomach. Siren and a few other of my dogs do that crap where they find something and get partially blocked. I know people who have tried things like mineral oil and that can help lube things up but remember that is going to give her shooting diarrhea. I swear Siren can be in the house for two seconds and eat something she is not suppose to. BTW I have had to have surgery twice on bone head dogs who got full blockages and yes Siren was one of them at 12 weeks.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Siren and a few other of my dogs do that crap where they find something and get partially blocked. I know people who have tried things like mineral oil and that can help lube things up but remember that is going to give her shooting diarrhea. I swear Siren can be in the house for two seconds and eat something she is not suppose to. BTW I have had to have surgery twice on bone head dogs who got full blockages and yes Siren was one of them at 12 weeks.


Yeah I have a certain Fawn daughter who I am waiting to cost me... That girl puts anything in her mouth lol. We do a "pick up toys so Crixus can be out" routine every night lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO her sons are the same way! Siren sure does put some interesting traits into her offspring!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Me and Jeremy were just talking about how it so weird not only the physical traits but personality too lmao.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

How much peroxide or mineral oil should be given to a 30lb dog? My hubby said hell take her to get xrays Monday...


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

just a cap full or a teaspoon, maybe 2, can take 5 minutes for the dog to react too or it can take less than that make sure your peroxide is still frizzy though


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

With horses you use mineral oil and do lots of walking I would say the same would work for a dog. I would give about 50-75 ccs of mineral oil and then walk her alot. Please let us know what you find out tomorrow.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The peroxide you can give a few table spoons and then wait 5 mins and give a little more if she has not thrown up. Ditto what Sharon said about the mineral oil just don't give too much or you will be sorry when oil is shooting out the other end.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

this happened to Diesel over the weekend.. i thought he grew out of eating everything in sight but i guess not.. he ate part of a treat Kong and about half a tennis ball.. his belly was super swollen after he ate but he ended up passing everything


----------

